# Watch this space for bad overtakes



## Matthew_T (10 Sep 2011)

Firstly, I am not too bothered if noone comments on this. 

I am going to use this thread to post videos of bad overtakes. 

I am going to start with this one: [media]http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view¤t=PH53JLH-Closepass.mp4[/media]


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

The next one is this: [media]http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view¤t=CX08XRA-Aimsforme.mp4[/media]

I dont know what he was thinking but I certainly didnt deserve to be that frightened.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

The only problem with your videos is they don't look that bad... when you compare them to videos like this...
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OopLMVh-OhA[/media]



The problem is you have no point of reference and the narrow lens angle means that by the time we see the vehicle in the footage it is already passed you. Both of those combined means the videos just don't compare to how they actually where.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> The problem is you have no point of reference and the narrow lens angle means that by the time we see the vehicle in the footage it is already passed you. Both of those combined means the videos just don't compare to how they actually where.



Unfortunately my camera is limited to what it is capable of. There arent a wide range of lenses out there for this camera and I am not willing to pay more for one when this camera does the job. I know the quality is poor but if it will aid in a court case, then there is no point in getting another one.


----------



## david k (11 Sep 2011)

i saw this kind of thing numerous times on this morning ride, shame that its so frequent


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Unfortunately my camera is limited to what it is capable of. There arent a wide range of lenses out there for this camera and I am not willing to pay more for one when this camera does the job. I know the quality is poor but if it will aid in a court case, then there is no point in getting another one.



I'm not saying replace your camera, just pointing out that it doesn't look as bad as it was and most people will think that, the only people who will understand is those that have used cameras.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> I'm not saying replace your camera, just pointing out that it doesn't look as bad as it was and most people will think that, the only people who will understand is those that have used cameras.



Well its pretty clear that I had to avoid him. 

Anyway, when people pass me closely, it is easier to tell how close they are because they maintain their course past me. You can tell how close someone is to me by how much I shout. 
I was genuinely scared by the driver above.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2011)

Blimey, Gaz is not having a dig at your videos rather then offering you some good advice at to how get the best out of your vids.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, Gaz is not having a dig at your videos rather then offering you some good advice at to how get the best out of your vids.



and some warning about what others might say


----------



## Bman (11 Sep 2011)

That 2nd vid wasnt a bad overtake! He drove straight at you!


----------



## downfader (11 Sep 2011)

Cameras with a narrow field of view sometimes distort the way things look in similar ways to the very wide angle lenses.. As Gaz says, bringing a point of reference into the frame will show distance to some degree. 

I used an MD80 and put it in various positions on the bike. Between my legs on the seatpost/toptube gave an interesting perspectives. Fixing a mount on the side of the rack or bike will also give you new posibilities. Fixing a pole (I tried a fibreglass fishing pole that cost me 4 quid in The Range) on the rack with the camera pointing down on me and the bike from the back.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Well its pretty clear that I had to avoid him.
> 
> Anyway, when people pass me closely, it is easier to tell how close they are because they maintain their course past me. You can tell how close someone is to me by how much I shout.
> I was genuinely scared by the driver above.



I have not said that the drivers in these videos are not dangerous or that they aren't too close.
You will be surprised how much people don't maintain their course as they pass you, look into getting a rear camera and you will see


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Sep 2011)

There's a salutary and scary bit to your videos, Matthew --- scares the **** out of me. Your age? 

Those drivers have *no* way to judge whether they're dealing with a young lad, or a grizzled old crumbly like me. 17-year-old? Or a 50-year-cyclist, 40-year-driver-and-motorcyclist, who's driven and ridden deserts and jungle, swamp and roadless mountains here and there around the globe. *******s.

Thanks for posting them ---- and the prompt; I've just added a whole new level of vitriol to the complaints I write!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 Sep 2011)

I think it would be better if you angled the camera down more, then the passing vehicles would come into shot earlier, and it would be easier to see how far they are from your own track. You really don't need that amount of sky in your videos, so about a third of the frame is wasted.


----------



## downfader (12 Sep 2011)

Couldnt get the second one to load last night, watched just now. All I have to say is bl**dy nora thats bad driving.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Sep 2011)

2nd vid...

From the angle of the shot looks more like the driver was cutting the corner on a lane he assumed there was not any traffic coming, i have had this sort of thing happen even in the car along the lanes i commute on as drivers are not expecting anything to be coming the other way and take the turns as fast as possible and use as much road as possible .


----------



## BSRU (12 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Anyway, when people pass me closely, it is easier to tell how close they are because they maintain their course past me. You can tell how close someone is to me by how much I shout.
> I was genuinely scared by the driver above.



Quite often drivers will actually move/drift out as they pass, so they look further away on forward facing camera's and hence the pass will not look as close.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Sep 2011)

cyberknight said:


> 2nd vid...
> 
> From the angle of the shot looks more like the driver was cutting the corner on a lane he assumed there was not any traffic coming, i have had this sort of thing happen even in the car along the lanes i commute on as drivers are not expecting anything to be coming the other way and take the turns as fast as possible and use as much road as possible .




That doesnt mean that the driver had permission to cut the corner. He was not overtaking anyone, or avoiding anything. He just assumed that there was noone about. So he wasnt thinking ahead. 

Just imagine if I had been a low sports car, he would have gone straight into me. 

I wasnt in primary position, but I was near the middle of the lane to avoid any twigs or branches which might be on the edge of the road. There was no need for him to cut the corner


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Sep 2011)

I'm not trying to come across as agressive, but somethings drivers do are just unacceptable.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> That doesnt mean that the driver had permission to cut the corner. He was not overtaking anyone, or avoiding anything. He just assumed that there was noone about. So he wasnt thinking ahead.
> 
> Just imagine if I had been a low sports car, he would have gone straight into me.
> 
> I wasnt in primary position, but I was near the middle of the lane to avoid any twigs or branches which might be on the edge of the road. There was no need for him to cut the corner



I didn't say the driving was acceptable , merely that from the video it looked to me that he was cutting the corner rather than as the title of the clip suggests they were aiming at you deliberately,


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=RF05EES-Veryagressiveconfrontation.mp4

Now this is not a bad overtake. But it is some extremely agressive behaviour. There was no need for the confrontation and as he was so agressive towards me, I am definately reporting it to the police. 

PS: I would like to know if anyone can tell what the companies name is on the back of the van. Much appreciated.


----------



## gaz (13 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=RF05EES-Veryagressiveconfrontation.mp4
> 
> Now this is not a bad overtake. But it is some extremely agressive behaviour. There was no need for the confrontation and as he was so agressive towards me, I am definately reporting it to the police.
> 
> PS: I would like to know if anyone can tell what the companies name is on the back of the van. Much appreciated.




I can only guess he is annoyed that you didn't let him out of the side road. Either way, no need to act the way he did.

'If i had done that to you I would have got loads of shoot for being a twat to people on bikes'
GUESS WHAT!!! your going to get loads of shoot for being a twat to people on bikes!

Tip. read out number plates and company names. telephone numbers and websites so you can easily find them later


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Tip. read out number plates and company names. telephone numbers and websites so you can easily find them later



Will do. 

I am going to ring 101 tomorrow to report it. I already have reported it to StopSMIDSY.com and a few people on facebook have said that it was unacceptable. I dont think the company will appreciate the behaviour of the driver.


----------



## downfader (13 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=RF05EES-Veryagressiveconfrontation.mp4
> 
> Now this is not a bad overtake. But it is some extremely agressive behaviour. There was no need for the confrontation and as he was so agressive towards me, I am definately reporting it to the police.
> 
> PS: I would like to know if anyone can tell what the companies name is on the back of the van. Much appreciated.




I cant see what the drivers problem is... he had time and space to overtake and if he chose to wave his arms around in the vehicle pointing at something that is his problem.


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> I cant see what the drivers problem is... he had time and space to overtake and if he chose to wave his arms around in the vehicle pointing at something that is his problem.



Its quite clear from the vid, the OP caused the driver to cover his foot brake and that effort of moving his right foot off the accelerator was extremely inconvenient


----------



## sadjack (13 Sep 2011)

Ahhh, the delights of cycling through Rhyl 

My commute used to be a drive to Prestatyn then cycle through to Colwyn Bay. During the summer the prom was, well, shall we just say "delightful".

Nothing changes I see.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2011)

sadjack said:


> Ahhh, the delights of cycling through Rhyl
> 
> My commute used to be a drive to Prestatyn then cycle through to Colwyn Bay. During the summer the prom was, well, shall we just say "delightful".
> 
> Nothing changes I see.



Well I had ride up to Colwyn Bay as well today. I decided to use the prom as much as possible as I figured I would not get anywhere on the roads. I had a headwind all the way there (barely did 10 mph), and the remains of the hurricane absolutely thrashed me when I got back to Kimnel Bay. 

I was shattered when I got home even though I did 25 miles.


----------



## sadjack (13 Sep 2011)

Yeah I remember those headwinds well!!

Resistance training at its best


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=PI981B.mp4 

Once again someone just pulled out in front of me. It was directly behind a police car as well.


----------



## gaz (18 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=PI981B.mp4
> 
> Once again someone just pulled out in front of me. It was directly behind a police car as well.



was that a red light you went through at the start? Or am i mistaken?


----------



## Sainty (18 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=RF05EES-Veryagressiveconfrontation.mp4
> 
> Now this is not a bad overtake. But it is some extremely agressive behaviour. There was no need for the confrontation and as he was so agressive towards me, I am definately reporting it to the police.
> 
> PS: I would like to know if anyone can tell what the companies name is on the back of the van. Much appreciated.



It looks like there were several opportunities to move across and let the guy pass you safely - that might be why he was annonyed.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> was that a red light you went through at the start? Or am i mistaken?




 Well.....


----------



## gaz (19 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Well.....



Your own video footage can incriminate you. If you are going to film other road users and comment on how bad / dangerous they are, you should at least be obeying the laws of the road.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2011)

oh dear...


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Sep 2011)

Rofl


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Your own video footage can incriminate you. If you are going to film other road users and comment on how bad / dangerous they are, you should at least be obeying the laws of the road.



I only went through the lights when it was safe to do so as I knew these would not change whilst I was there. I made sure the road was clear in all directions and went out cautiously.


----------



## gaz (19 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I only went through the lights when it was safe to do so as I knew these would not change whilst I was there. I made sure the road was clear in all directions and went out cautiously.



That isn't the point. You are commenting on other road users behaviour and saying how bad it is, yet you are picking and choosing which rules apply to yourself. Is it ok for a car to do what you did? Would you complain about it if you saw it happen?


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> That isn't the point. You are commenting on other road users behaviour and saying how bad it is, yet you are picking and choosing which rules apply to yourself. Is it ok for a car to do what you did? Would you complain about it if you saw it happen?



Fair point, I was just being impateint. I apologise if I have caused you any discretion. One cyclist doing something bad doesnt reflect well on all other cyclists, I understand that now.


----------



## apollo179 (19 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Fair point, I was just being impateint. I apologise if I have caused you any distress. One cyclist doing something bad doesnt reflect well on all other cyclists, I understand that now.



FTFY
If you are going to rlj you need to remove any evidence of your doing so from your public footage and if ever probed for an opinion on the rights and wrongs of rljing just reply "its against the law therefore its wrong" . 
Simples.


----------



## downfader (19 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Fair point, I was just being impateint. I apologise if I have caused you any discretion. One cyclist doing something bad doesnt reflect well on all other cyclists, I understand that now.




My view is that of if you're going to film you have to be an ambassador for cycling. I know the other lights had changed but it does present a danger sometimes where other road users, specifically drivers around here, will fly through just as or after it has changed to red. 


..and its indiscretion.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I only went through the lights when it was safe to do so as I knew these would not change whilst I was there. I made sure the road was clear in all directions and went out cautiously.


Just think if you had approached the police about advicing them on safe cycling.


----------



## gaz (21 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> My view is that of if you're going to film you have to be an ambassador for cycling.



Indeed.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (21 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I only went through the lights when it was safe to do so as I knew these would not change whilst I was there. I made sure the road was clear in all directions and went out cautiously.




In some cases I would agree with this, having sat at a number of traffic lights myself for ridiculous amounts of time waiting for them to change which they then did so almost immediately as a bus pulled up behind.

If the lights aren't set up for cyclists then how else are we supposed to cross? Just wait around hoping that someone in a car will soon follow?


----------



## gaz (21 Sep 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> In some cases I would agree with this, having sat at a number of traffic lights myself for ridiculous amounts of time waiting for them to change which they then did so almost immediately as a bus pulled up behind.
> 
> If the lights aren't set up for cyclists then how else are we supposed to cross? Just wait around hoping that someone in a car will soon follow?


That is a completely different situation.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CE58XPG-Cutsin.mp4 
Sainsbury's van cuts in when I am going down hill.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CE58XPG- Cutsin.mp4
> Sainsbury's van cuts in when I am going down hill.



At best I don't non cyclists understand a cyclist dynamics but tbh he probably just didn't care, had been held up by you for 5 secs (a long time when you are a Goldfish) saw the gap and went for it. All you can really do is be aware they might do that or if you have the power adopt the primary before the crest, even that aint a guarantee.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=ND53HSC-SMIDSYnearmiss.mp4 
Silly old woman just pulls out. But she is apologetic though.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> At best I don't non cyclists understand a cyclist dynamics but tbh he probably just didn't care, had been held up by you for 5 secs (a long time when you are a Goldfish) saw the gap and went for it. All you can really do is be aware they might do that or if you have the power adopt the primary before the crest, even that aint a guarantee.



I didnt hold him up. He just came rattling around the corner and plumeted down the hill, then realised there was an oncoming car coming.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=YL08SYZ-Closepassatpinchpoint.mp4 
Impatient 4x4 passes at a stupid place.


----------



## mickeyt69 (23 Sep 2011)

Good thread! i have only been riding again for around three months and already i had to contend with this s**t and an old granny who jumped out in front of me at full pelt, i have started to call my bike my bright yellow invisibility cloak as some people seem totaly oblivious to me when im on it, but the drivers who really grip my s**t are the ones who know you are there but seem to think common road rules right of way e.t.c. dosn't apply to cyclists and look at you like your totally in the wrong to be on the road aggghhh!! starting to get wound up writing this. Bad angles or not i can see how bad these situations are, an uncle of mine who is no longer with us used to ride motor bikes and his solution to none curtious drivers was to catch up to them and start kicking their doors in a bit extreme i know but sometimes i just wish i could do that good old John.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I didnt hold him up. He just came rattling around the corner and plumeted down the hill, then realised there was an oncoming car coming.



You probably caused him to think, same difference with a numpty, there's no real accounting for them, you can adopt the primary a wee bit earlier but that isn't a guarantee they won't be a numpty. Safe cycling


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=ND53HSC- SMIDSYnearmiss.mp4
> Silly old woman just pulls out. But she is apologetic though.



She needs an eye test, etc


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=YL08SYZ- Closepassatpinchpoint.mp4
> Impatient 4x4 passes at a stupid place.



Typical Numpty, from first look you seem to have adopted a reasonable strong position which would discourage most drivers but not numpties.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> Typical Numpty, from first look you seem to have adopted a reasonable strong position which would discourage most drivers but not numpties.



You've always got to take into account numpties


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=R80RJC-SMIDSYforcesmeoffroad.mp4 
Stupid old man doesnt see me and ends up forcing me off the road.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CitreonC2girlthinksofkillingme.mp4 
This Citreon girl gave me a huge heart attack when I thought she was going to pull out at the wrong moment. If she had then I wouldnt have stood a chance as I was going about 18/19mph. 
Fortunately she did stop after I shouted.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Sep 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=MJ55ZGVTaxiNo14-SMIDSYandDY57HLW-Pickshismoment.mp4 
The Taxi at the start apologises but gives a little bit of lip, and then DY57HLW just barges through and thinks I dont see.


----------



## apollo179 (24 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=R80RJC- SMIDSYforcesmeoffroad.mp4
> Stupid old man doesnt see me and ends up forcing me off the road.



Dosnt seem to actually force you off the road to be fair , maybe altering to position . 
We should to some degree accomodate the failings of other road users like the elderly and disabled.


----------



## apollo179 (24 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CitreonC2girlthinksofkillingme. mp4
> This Citreon girl gave me a huge heart attack when I thought she was going to pull out at the wrong moment. If she had then I wouldnt have stood a chance as I was going about 18/19mph.
> Fortunately she did stop after I shouted.



Yes its a constant occurence and the fear is everpresent that sooner or later one of these will just pull out.


----------



## apollo179 (24 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=MJ55ZGVTaxiNo14- SMIDSYandDY57HLW-Pickshismoment.mp4
> The Taxi at the start apologises but gives a little bit of lip, and then DY57HLW just barges through and thinks I dont see.



I think i just adjust my position to accomadate the taxi swinging out and continue on my way without saying a word.
What if the taxi driver was a nutter having a bad day and leapt out and stabbed you.


----------



## downfader (24 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I think i just adjust my position to accomadate the taxi swinging out and continue on my way without saying a word.
> What if the taxi driver was a nutter having a bad day and leapt out and stabbed you.




Surely thats what the PCO should be finding out, mwahaha!

It makes as much sense really to suggest the taxi driver is an alien and that his taxi can fly to mars....


----------



## apollo179 (24 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> Surely thats what the PCO should be finding out, mwahaha!
> 
> It makes as much sense really to suggest the taxi driver is an alien and that his taxi can fly to mars....



Mmhh im not sure.
I see more reports of people injured or killed in road rage incidents than i do of alien taxi drivers flying people to mars.
Would you encourage your loved ones to pursue these kind of confruntations ?
I may not love mathew but by the same token i would not encourage him or anyone else to put themselves into such avoidable dangerous situations.


----------



## element (24 Sep 2011)

I think the footage of the taxi driver kind of proves the point that Mathew is a dick. People make mistakes and misjudgements all the time on the roads, if you had not been riding down the middle of the road it would not have been an issue. You have a bad attitude and I think you ride in a way that deliberately antagonises other road users so you can get more interesting footage for your camera.


----------



## downfader (24 Sep 2011)

element said:


> I think the footage of the taxi driver kind of proves the point that Mathew is a dick. People make mistakes and misjudgements all the time on the roads, if you had not been riding down the middle of the road it would not have been an issue. You have a bad attitude and I think you ride in a way that deliberately antagonises other road users so you can get more interesting footage for your camera.




Mathew is a kid, he is still learning.

Agreed there is much he can do to limit the risk, but having a dodgy pop at him is not going to help.


----------



## dand (24 Sep 2011)

Excuse me if I am out of order here but 10 clips in 14 days with one common factor - you. Maybe you need to look at your riding style or be a little more alert on the roads?


----------



## gaz (25 Sep 2011)

dand said:


> Excuse me if I am out of order here but 10 clips in 14 days with one common factor - you. Maybe you need to look at your riding style or be a little more alert on the roads?


Maybe you need to cycle a thousand miles in his spds before you comment?
You have no idea how many miles he is doing or what time of day he is riding at. 10 clips in 300 miles is nothing.


----------



## david k (25 Sep 2011)

as they say, walk a mile in my shoes...............................or 300mile on my bike


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Sep 2011)

300 miles is close but its actually 250 by now.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Sep 2011)

Drivers in my area are not very cyclist literate, therefore I am often going to come across more incidents in the day than you would somewhere else, say swindon or manchester. 
The fact that I have a bad attitude towards people is that if they nearly go into me or pass me closely, then I will often have a rant at them because its natural to want to point out someones mistakes. 

I am not posting every video I have because I often have multiple close passes and RLJers in the day. The ones I am bringing to others attention are the most serious ones.


----------



## gaz (25 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=R80RJC-SMIDSYforcesmeoffroad.mp4
> Stupid old man doesnt see me and ends up forcing me off the road.



You probably could have red that a bit better. Unfortunately as you come around the corner you are in there blind spot and they probably didn't check it. How ever as you come around the corner the indicator is on, meaning one thing, they are pulling away. Much better to pull on the brakes and avoid an incident rather than get run off the road.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2011)

yep agree with Gaz there. The chap was indicating to move out and doing so. You should have waited.


----------



## BSRU (26 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Drivers in my area are not very cyclist literate, therefore I am often going to come across more incidents in the day than you would somewhere else, say swindon or manchester.
> The fact that I have a bad attitude towards people is that if they nearly go into me or pass me closely, then I will often have a rant at them because its natural to want to point out someones mistakes.
> 
> I am not posting every video I have because I often have multiple close passes and RLJers in the day. The ones I am bringing to others attention are the most serious ones.



Somebody writing something good about Swindon , you obviously meant Swinton .


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DF53AFAHorizonTaxisNo6-RLJ.mp4 
Minibus jumps lights for no reason. There was another taxi behind me and I spoke to him about it. I informed the guy that the driver jumped a red light and I had him on camera. He wasnt too fussed and didnt say much. 

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CW54KLX-SMIDSYNearmiss.mp4
I absolutely cacked myself when this happened. I honestly thought the woman was going to go straight into me. (sorry for the swearing).
I did not go through a red light. I crossed the stop line on an amber. The lights to the other driver remain on green, therefore they did not know that mine were changing.


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CW54KLX-SMIDSYNearmiss.mp4
> I absolutely cacked myself when this happened. I honestly thought the woman was going to go straight into me. (sorry for the swearing).
> I did not go through a red light. I crossed the stop line on an amber. The lights to the other driver remain on green, therefore they did not know that mine were changing.



Amber means stop unless it is not safe to do so. As your clip starts with the light being amber we can't tell how much notice you had that it was going to red. Knowing traffic light systems in the UK, i doubt that the other sides lights just stay green, there must be a filter light or similar that shows them they categorically can go safely (as long as no one has slowly cycled through an amber light).
That is of course not taking away from the incident it's self, poor checking from the other driver.


Care to show us this junction on google maps?

On a side note, edit your clips carefully to show that you did nothing wrong clearly.


----------



## growingvegetables (2 Oct 2011)

element said:


> I think the footage of the taxi driver kind of proves the point that Mathew is a dick. People make mistakes and misjudgements all the time on the roads, if you had not been riding down the middle of the road it would not have been an issue. You have a bad attitude and I think you ride in a way that deliberately antagonises other road users so you can get more interesting footage for your camera.


:troll: again?

Come on, element. The lad's 17. He's putting videos up, open to constructive criticism and suggestions; not many 17 year olds have the maturity to be able to do that. And there's people willing to make suggestions. Good on him, good on them.


As to proof that somebody is a d**k .........


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Care to show us this junction on google maps?



Google maps


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

Decided to make a compilation of terrible driving from taxi drivers. Contains 12 taxi's and 1 bus. Its a mixture of close passes, barges, and red light jumps. 
Hope you enjoy it. I will try to make a few more of these as the months go on. 

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=Acompilationoftaxis.mp4


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Google maps



As i suspect there is a filter light for the other driver.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> As i suspect there is a filter light for the other driver.



There is a filter light but everyone ignores it. I used to believe that you couldnt go through the lights unles the filter was lit. After mentioning it to a learner instructor, he assured me that you are allowed to go through it. I then read up on my highway code and was quite ashamed when I discovered that I had been a numskull to think otherwise. 
I keep a copy of important highway code rules with me at all times now.


----------



## apollo179 (2 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DF53AFAHorizonTaxisNo6- RLJ.mp4
> Minibus jumps lights for no reason. There was another taxi behind me and I spoke to him about it. I informed the guy that the driver jumped a red light and I had him on camera. He wasnt too fussed and didnt say much.



Looks like the minibus went through as the light changed from amber to red.
Case for rljing is inconclusive .


----------



## apollo179 (2 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CW54KLX-SMIDSYNearmiss. mp4
> I absolutely cacked myself when this happened. I honestly thought the woman was going to go straight into me. (sorry for the swearing).
> I did not go through a red light. I crossed the stop line on an amber. The lights to the other driver remain on green, therefore they did not know that mine were changing.


As you say you went through as amber changed to red. Maybe technically the oncoming car should give way to you but going through on basically a red light it behoves you to establish your safety to proceed. 
If you continue to flit through just as lights change to red expecting other traffic to patiently wait for you then we can look forward to many more close miss vids.


----------



## apollo179 (2 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> As i suspect there is a filter light for the other driver.



There is a stready stream of opposite direction traffic right turning across mathews path so presumably the filter light is green at the same time as mathews light is green. So presumably the opposite direction traffic has to give way even on a green light.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> There is a stready stream of opposite direction traffic right turning across mathews path so presumably the filter light is green at the same time as mathews light is green. So presumably the opposite direction traffic has to give way even on a green light.



I will go out today and video the whole lights sequence from the other drivers perpective (obviously not standing in the middle of the road though). Then you will be able to see what they see.

Taken from a previous ride: http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=Greenlight.mp4


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I will go out today and video the whole lights sequence from the other drivers perpective (obviously not standing in the middle of the road though). Then you will be able to see what they see.
> 
> Taken from a previous ride: http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=Greenlight.mp4



That video doesn't prove much, but i will explain how filter lights work.

There are two ways that filter lights work. Firstly you have the kind you are displaying here.
The main green light is on for everyone, this means that everyone can go when it is safe to do so. The right turn filter light turns on only when the other directions red light is showing and means that you can go safely as nothing else SHOULD be crossing your path.

The second set looks like this, all forms of traffic are controlled by a filter light and you can only move past the stopped line and turn when your filter light is showing.

Depending on the timing of the lights, as soon as yours goes red then the other side gets the green filter light and it is there turn to go. They should of course still be looking out for other road users but they won't always. At junctions like this it is in your best interest to stop as soon as the amber is shown to avoid incidences like this. I have a similar traffic light system in my area which I avoid because people regularly do stuff like this.




apollo179 said:


> There is a stready stream of opposite direction traffic right turning across mathews path so presumably the filter light is green at the same time as mathews light is green. So presumably the opposite direction traffic has to give way even on a green light.


I explained above how filter lights work, that can only happen if the traffic light sequence is broken.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DE06MDN-Lefthook.mp4 
It wasnt exactly a left hook, but I very nearly went into the back of him. I dont know why he stopped at the junction because he could have easily fitted past the car waiting.


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DE06MDN-Lefthook.mp4
> It wasnt exactly a left hook, but I very nearly went into the back of him. I dont know why he stopped at the junction because he could have easily fitted past the car waiting.



Some people don't have much spacial awareness, definitely something to watch out for, also be careful of a similar situation where the car in the side road then pulls out because they think it is safe.

Not the best overtake as well, just before a turning they want to take


----------



## GTTTM (2 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Not the best overtake as well, just before a turning they want to take



presuming they knew exactly where their turning was........not that I managed to fly past my own planned turning on a bike yesterday..........


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> That video doesn't prove much, but i will explain how filter lights work.
> 
> There are two ways that filter lights work. Firstly you have the kind you are displaying here.
> The main green light is on for everyone, this means that everyone can go when it is safe to do so. The right turn filter light turns on only when the other directions red light is showing and means that you can go safely as nothing else SHOULD be crossing your path.
> ...



Yes so the opposite right turn traffic have there own light.
So what do we think the steady stream of oncoming right turn (across mathew) was doing ?
Either there light was green at the same time as mathews or that they were all just going through a red light.
Is it ok to go through this kind od red light as mathew says in his post above ?


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Decided to make a compilation of terrible driving from taxi drivers. Contains 12 taxi's and 1 bus. Its a mixture of close passes, barges, and red light jumps.
> Hope you enjoy it. I will try to make a few more of these as the months go on.
> 
> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=Acompilationoftaxis. mp4



This is your Best of Compilation 1 (the crazy taxi drivers)


----------



## stowie (3 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DE06MDN-Lefthook.mp4
> It wasnt exactly a left hook, but I very nearly went into the back of him. I dont know why he stopped at the junction because he could have easily fitted past the car waiting.



I have this every day going down the high street. Slightly downhill so can keep pace with the cars, but some decide to overtake and then often turn left down the road into narrow side roads where illegally parked cars often completely gum up the entrance.

Solution is to take the centre of the road when you see it happening and be very wary of any cars turning out of the entrance. I always move central into the road and it gives you options as they slow.

If drivers were sensible and thought past the end of their bonnet this wouldn't happen.


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yes so the opposite right turn traffic have there own light.
> *No*
> So what do we think the steady stream of oncoming right turn (across mathew) was doing ?
> *Moving through the junction, we can't state any more than that as we have no idea what there light phasing was at that time.*
> ...



My Bold


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Yes so the opposite right turn traffic have there own light.
> *No*
> So what do we think the steady stream of oncoming right turn (across mathew) was doing ?
> *Moving through the junction, we can't state any more than that as we have no idea what there light phasing was at that time.*
> ...



This video shows that they do have there own light.
http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view&current=Greenlight.mp4
They presumably arnt going to get a green light before mathews light changes to red so i cant see how all these cars were able to go as mathews light was amber at best.
Is there such a thing as a green light that also requires you to give way to other green light traffic ?


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> This video shows that they do have there own light.
> http://s1132.photobu...=Greenlight.mp4
> They presumably arnt going to get a green light before mathews light changes to red so i cant see how all these cars were able to go as mathews light was amber at best.
> Is there such a thing as a green light that also requires you to give way to other green light traffic ?



If you actually watch the video then you will see the green filter light is not on all the time.

Again please read what I wrote about how filter lights work. Then you might understand.

I changed my mind, i'll include a description of how it works


gaz said:


> The main green light is on for everyone, this means that everyone can go when it is safe to do so. The right turn filter light turns on only when the other directions red light is showing and means that you can go safely as nothing else SHOULD be crossing your path.



I'll add that you should still take caution when using filter lights, as traffic light systems can be broken and people do cycle / drive through amber/red lights.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> If you actually watch the video then you will see the green filter light is not on all the time.
> 
> Again please read what I wrote about how filter lights work. Then you might understand.



I obviously dont understand. I thought all lights were the same kind.
Ive never heard of filter lights before.
Anyway i have enough trouble with normal lights to try and understand some other kind of lights.
Best let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=DE06MDN- Lefthook.mp4
> It wasnt exactly a left hook, but I very nearly went into the back of him. I dont know why he stopped at the junction because he could have easily fitted past the car waiting.



Innocuous. 
Shame you didnt get some footage of the lunatic heckler at your race event cos this one really isnt that noteworthy.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Innocuous.
> Shame you didnt get some footage of the lunatic heckler at your race event cos this one really isnt that noteworthy.




I was umming and arring about having the camera on my bike during the race but thought it would weigh me down too much. (probably wouldnt have made much of a difference in the end though)


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I was umming and arring about having the camera on my bike during the race but thought it would weigh me down too much. (probably wouldnt have made much of a difference in the end though)


Weigh you down? What camera are you using?


----------



## apollo179 (3 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I was umming and arring about having the camera on my bike during the race but thought it would weigh me down too much. (probably wouldnt have made much of a difference in the end though)



No as you say probably woudnt have materially affected the final standings.(unless one of the other competitors did something unnacceptable and you could use the footage to get him/her disqualified)


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Weigh you down? What camera are you using?




A heavy one.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view¤t=L996YCC-Extremelyclosepass.mp4
He was inches from my handlebars. 

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=EU11LCW-Lefthook.mp4
Vespur rider left hooks me.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2011)

The first one. Your positioning is awful, You are near enough cycling in the gutter. It was a tight road with a car coming towards you. Why didn't you take a primary position to stop any overtake?


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> The first one. Your positioning is awful, You are near enough cycling in the gutter. It was a tight road with a car coming towards you. Why didn't you take a primary position to stop any overtake?




As it was a crossing, I thought common sense would come to mind and he wouldnt overtake, never mind that close. Clearly people dont have any concept of common sennse when driving. 

I repeatedly get plastered with quiries from people on here asking me why I was riding in such a primary position, and now why was a riding in the gutter? I dont think I was riding in the gutter as I was on the right of the cross lines. Plus it was a left hand bend, so I normally pull in a little bit just in case anyone thinks of overtaking me. 

It wasnt as if he didnt see the oncoming van, there were railings not fences in the way of his sight.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2011)

Unfortunately you invited the overtake. Never assume that drivers have common sense and will do the correct thing.
On a road that tight you must ride more assertively. 

You shouldn't 'pull in a little bit' on a left hand bend as cars behind you cannot see clearly what's coming round the bend and probably beyond you. You need to hold your ground there and control the road.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Oct 2011)

The vespa left hooking you... I'm assuming you were already turning left as you went round the corner with them, so had signalled your intent... so he/she probably thought it okay to turn down the same road. Not condoning it, just saying how they probably thought about it. Bad left hooking is where they overtake and turn across you when you are continuing straight on...


----------



## Ace Demon (4 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=RF05EES- Veryagressiveconfrontation.mp4
> 
> Now this is not a bad overtake. But it is some extremely agressive behaviour. There was no need for the confrontation and as he was so agressive towards me, I am definately reporting it to the police.



His behaviour is not excusable but I suggest that at the start you could have let him in. Then there appeared to be opportunities where you could have moved over into empty parking areas. The camera perspective might give a deceiving perspective of road width but there seem to be times that you went down the middle of the lane when you could have followed left hand wheel tracks.


----------



## apollo179 (5 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobu...lyclosepass.mp4
> He was inches from my handlebars.
> 
> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=EU11LCW-Lefthook. mp4
> Vespur rider left hooks me.



Yes 2 bad bits of driving.
The car should have waited and with the vespa it was fortunate that you were going left as well.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Oct 2011)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> The vespa left hooking you... I'm assuming you were already turning left as you went round the corner with them, so had signalled your intent... so he/she probably thought it okay to turn down the same road. Not condoning it, just saying how they probably thought about it. Bad left hooking is where they overtake and turn across you when you are continuing straight on...




I saw her waiting to pull out of a junction earlier on. I was in that lane for a while and when I approached the junction I signalled. I could hear her coming behind me and I expected that she would overtake because I heard a sudden increase in revs. 
It was sort of a left hook in the way that the overtook, and then cut in on me just as we went around the corner.


----------



## marafi (5 Oct 2011)

Just seen your videos and GOSH exactly how they passed me now that 5 bad overtakes already! Gosh i can not wait to get the camera now!


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=MT59ELCTaxiNo243-Lefthooknearmiss.mp4

Very close left hook.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...action=view&current=BT06SHE-Veryclosepass.mp4

Too close for comfort.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobu...ryclosepass.mp4
> 
> Too close for comfort.



I'd be inclined to be more central (it may have made him think twice) but I hate twonks like that, it looks like there was plenty of room to give you more room.


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=MT59ELCTaxiNo243-Lefthooknearmiss.mp4
> 
> Very close left hook.



You could see his indicator for quite some time, that should send warning bells off straight away and just stop pedalling, then re-position yourself to the right of the car and brake if you need too.
Other people make mistakes and it's in our best interest to take proactive action to avoid a collision.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2011)

Well the taxi which overtook me at the end was besides me immediately after the left hooker passed me, preventing me from getting into a more primary position in order to avoid him. 
It was still not a bright move.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Well the taxi which overtook me at the end was besides me immediately after the left hooker passed me, preventing me from getting into a more primary position in order to avoid him.
> It was still not a bright move.



Not a great bit of driving, but your reaction was over the top.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...ion=view&current=CX57ZDL-2Veryclosepasses.mp4

Driver deliberately endangers my life.


----------



## danger mouse (23 Oct 2011)

Bit of red mist for you both? 

Not sure what you gained by cutting him up at the lights? (Other than an angry driver)

Aggressive is not assertive, its provocative.

You wouldn't pick on an animal thats bigger and harder than you would you?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2011)

Driver was a cock, but are you seriously that stupid? Following him pass you like that, why would you filter in front of him such that he can do it again? Absolutely moronic!


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2011)

Aye. much safer to stay behind a driver which has already shown they are a muppet than put your self back in front of the smoking gun.
With only two cars in front at the traffic lights you will still get through in the same sequence and only loose a few meters. A few meters which you can easily gain again with a bit more effort.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2011)

you've got to learn to calm your self down. As others said there was really no need to cut in front of him at the junction. You put yourself in a sticky situation with your actions and paid for it with a punishment pass. No doubting that the driver was a cock though.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

With this one I honestly did nothing wrong. I held primary through the junction and waited for the car to park. 

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...ion=view&current=T643JJC-Dangerousdriving.mp4

She attempted to pass me when the lights changed on my right, then tried to undertake me on the left, and finally barged past when I was waiting patiently for the driver ahead to park. She was just one of those people.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2011)

Sh*t happens.

"I've got you on camera, I'm going to call the police" as a 1st reaction makes you look like a right knobber, lol


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Sh*t happens.
> 
> "I've got you on camera, I'm going to call the police" as a 1st reaction makes you look like a right knobber, lol




Aye, I dont think "I'm calling the police" was quite the right thing to do. I probably should have just left it with the camera bit.


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> With this one I honestly did nothing wrong.* I held primary through the junction *



No you didn't. 

You approached the cycle box along the feeder lane, which is not primary position, long after the light had turned red (much as you did in another video where you encouraged the left hook). You entered the box just as the light turned and then put yourself in primary in front of the vehicle which subsequently tried to pass you.

a more sensible approach, seeing as you did not know how long you had till the lights changed, would have been to join the queue of traffic.


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> With this one I honestly did nothing wrong. I held primary through the junction and waited for the car to park.
> 
> http://s1132.photobu...rousdriving.mp4
> 
> She attempted to pass me when the lights changed on my right, then tried to undertake me on the left, and finally barged past when I was waiting patiently for the driver ahead to park. She was just one of those people.


LOL what the hell is wrong with that woman?
Obviously worried that you where going to steal her disabled space!

Is it the quality of the video or did her front passenger side tyre look completely bald?


----------



## danger mouse (23 Oct 2011)

The bloke parking the Vectra was terrible. 

I would have called the Police and called out his reg number


----------



## apollo179 (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> With this one I honestly did nothing wrong. I held primary through the junction and waited for the car to park.
> 
> http://s1132.photobu...rousdriving.mp4
> 
> She attempted to pass me when the lights changed on my right, then tried to undertake me on the left, and finally barged past when I was waiting patiently for the driver ahead to park. She was just one of those people.



What didnt you just go past the car that was parking ? 
Doing stuff like that is why your on a bike rather than in a car.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

+1 Why did you need to wait for the car to park?


----------



## david k (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> With this one I honestly did nothing wrong. I held primary through the junction and waited for the car to park.
> 
> http://s1132.photobu...rousdriving.mp4
> 
> She attempted to pass me when the lights changed on my right, then tried to undertake me on the left, and finally barged past when I was waiting patiently for the driver ahead to park. She was just one of those people.




so what shes a bad driver, dont taKE ON THE WORLD, JUST STAY WELL BACK AND CALM DOWN, opps sorry bout the caps, clieck the cap button by mistake


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Is it the quality of the video or did her front passenger side tyre look completely bald?




It appears so. 




That tire is definately bald.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> What didnt you just go past the car that was parking ?
> Doing stuff like that is why your on a bike rather than in a car.




Well that seems a bit impatient and I was not in a rush and the cars behind me wouldnt have gained anything either. If I had known that the woman behind me had just escaped from a mental hospital, then I might have taken a chance but as I said, it seems a bit impatient. Plus I didnt know if the clot attempting to park the Vectra was just going to cancel his attempt and find another space.


----------



## peelywally (24 Oct 2011)

mathew you would have some sort of breakdown if you cycled in and around glasgow , all those videos put together just about sum up your avg ride here , minus the gorrillas 




https://www.youtube....4N20l2ApLg&hd=1


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2011)

Sorry, I cannot get Youtube.


----------

